# Paint Wheels from Bitch Slap! Cosmetics & others



## littlepickle (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a customer wanting to purchase one of these, I hadn't heard of this brand before, so I checked out the site, gaped at the prices, then checked out what people were saying here about the quality - read the entire thread and saw that they are repackaged and other places they could be bought from, but some of the other sellers like B-Lush cosmetics don't appear to be in business still (or I couldn't find them).
I honestly don't want to re-hash all the talk from the previous thread, I'd just like to know where else these paint wheels could be purchased so I can pass the info onto my customer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks!


----------



## Junkie (Jun 30, 2010)

I found some of the paint wheels on ebay awhile back - they're $14.50 as opposed to $18 U.S from the Bslap site. None of them on ebay are matte though - I think they all have some sort of pearl, glitter or frost to them.

You can also pick the shipping on their ebay page with each country. It ranges from $2.95 (to the U.S) to $10+ for Australia, New Zealand, etc.

They don't have 100% feedback, but if you look at the one neutral and one negative, they aren't entirely bad. 

Bslap charges around $6 for shipping to start (everywhere pretty much).

Here's the store: Bella Blue Cosmetics eBay store


----------



## colorluvv (Jun 30, 2010)

Youtuber Purplekisses7528 also sells them at: Eyes.  She had a Memorial Day sale on these recently.  They appear to be matte.


----------



## Sandy899 (Apr 20, 2011)

www.harajukuhunnies.com sells them for $14.50 each


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 9, 2011)

TO be honest, I would not invest in this brand at all.
  	They use repackage products from Ladyburd that aren't eyesafe, also stole copyrighted photos from other brands and passed them off as they're own....
  	Here is a video of one of the ex promotion girls for Bitchslap cosmetics discussing the unsafe pigments and what the owner is actually like,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cImZS0wPYrw&feature=related 

  	And here is a blog showing that Bitchslap once stole photos from an other indie company and passed them off as her own
http://toxid-lotus.net/2011/05/10/bitch-slap-cosmetics-strikes-again/ 

  	I mean if you and your customer still want to purchase them, than thats fine, but this is just my opinion based on what I have seen, researched and been told by many,many people.
  	Just want you guys to be safe
  	Much Love
  	Sarah


----------

